

10 Percent of Broadband Subscribers Suck Up 80 Percent of Bandwidth - rockstar9
http://gigaom.com/2008/04/22/shocking-new-facts-about-p2p-and-broadband-usage/

======
Conceptual
The Pareto principle (aka the 80/20 rule):
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pareto_principle>

I've noticed this in my own business as well -- 80% of the effects come from
20% of the causes.

------
wallflower
A small percentage of users are trying to get $10k/month bandwidth for
$60/month.

~~~
cstejerean
and a large percentage of users are paying $60 a month for $10 of bandwidth.
And if ISP's have a problem keeping up with the demand why do they always
block attempts of other players that want to enter the market? I'm perfectly
happy with having ISP disconnect heavy users as long as there are plenty of
other alternative ISPs.

~~~
superchink
It's a shame that the Comcasts and Time Warners monopolize this space. I feel
wrong about paying my bill to TW - but I still do, every month.

------
ilamont
More telco FUD and scapegoating. Their train of reasoning leads to a few
obvious solutions:

1) Charge users more

2) Since Pirate Bay and the other p2p services can't be squeezed or driven out
of business, get YouTube, Hulu, and other video providers to pony up

3) Make sure Net Neutrality has a stake driven through its heart at the
earliest possible convenience

------
phaedrus
The way it should be: 1. New technology, faster internet 2. People use it 3.
People demand more 4. Go back to step one, only better

The way the telcos want it: 1. Old technology 2. People use it. 3. People
demand more. 4. Block the people demanding the most. 5. Great! We've broken
the upgrade loop!

